# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  parameterized servername in connection string

## hbkelkar

Hi all,
I have just started to explore the wonders of PostgreSql. and my coding environment is VB.NET
I am experiencing problem in connection to the database over the network.
 I need to parameterize the connection string based on the server where the pgsql is installed.

like constring = "Server=<machine_name_as_param>;
other parameter values can work well.
But if change the server parameter to a different computer name, then it throw an error.
"Unable to read data from transport connection:"

Even the hardcoaded ip address also failed.

my sample con string looks like this..
strString = String.Format("Host={0};Port={1};User Id={2};Password={3};Database={4};", "172.201.0.39", "5432", "pguser", "pgpwd", "sampledb")

(My intension is, if in any case the database migrated to a different machine, i can pass the server_machine_name/ip thro login form, and use the same as a parameter to connect to postgres in that machine over network)

Can anybody help in this regard?

anticipating helpful responses...

regards:

----------


## hbkelkar

Solved.
Some googling and found that i had to make an entry in pg_conf.hba to allow all hosts with full access, which allows remote connection to postgres.

----------

